# NEW CURRENCY YALL



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 17, 2019)

Got some spooky stuff happenin up in that sidebar i tell ya whut :eyes:


----------



## Cheryll (Oct 17, 2019)

I see something new. :] Can't wait.


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 17, 2019)

Uh oh. This means an event. Work will take up too much of my time rippppppp.

Wondering why it's 2 separate currencies and if the things we can buy (?) will be the same with one currency as the other.


----------



## Dim (Oct 17, 2019)

I'm afraid I've already sold my soul...


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 17, 2019)

new curren_cies_


----------



## MasterM64 (Oct 17, 2019)

This is very exciting to see!  I'm very curious to see what the staff has up their sleeves this time around... Seeing the different currencies, could it be a Halloween-themed TBT Fair?


----------



## r a t (Oct 17, 2019)

my fear essence should be full to the brim


----------



## Hat' (Oct 17, 2019)

i need some f e a r e s s e n c e to SURVIVE


----------



## cornimer (Oct 17, 2019)

Oh boy here we go, R.I.P. all my assignments due before Halloween


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 17, 2019)

Fear essence and spirit tokens...something tells me whatever collectibles we can get are going to be very hard to earn.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2019)

cornimer said:


> Oh boy here we go, R.I.P. all my assignments due before Halloween



basically me. we'll see how much time i actually have though...work is getting pretty annoying here as well.


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 17, 2019)

Spookhay


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 17, 2019)

Let me guess, I gotta be a detective don't I?


----------



## Bcat (Oct 17, 2019)

oohh boy time for collectibles I can't live without and events I have no time to compete in

- - - Post Merge - - -

why did i just get 10 fear essence wth


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 17, 2019)

Bcat said:


> oohh boy time for collectibles I can't live without and events I have no time to compete in
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> why did i just get 10 fear essence wth



Where did you get that


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 17, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Fear essence and spirit tokens...something tells me whatever collectibles we can get are going to be very hard to earn.



How do you already have 8  fear essence lmao


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 17, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> How do you already have 8  fear essence lmao



How do you have 9???


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 17, 2019)

Bcat said:


> why did i just get 10 fear essence wth



HOW DO YOU HAVE 14 WHAT

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> How do you have 9???



oh shoot I think something wild is happening here lmaoo


----------



## cornimer (Oct 17, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> HOW DO YOU HAVE 14 WHAT
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



31 fear essence  what is going on


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 17, 2019)

cornimer said:


> 31 fear essence  what is going on



bois I'm gettin gud


----------



## Laconic (Oct 17, 2019)

I think it has to do with posting? I was briefly in the negative Fear Essence after editing one of my posts and when I refresh, it reset.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 17, 2019)

Wait I have 14 now?!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 17, 2019)

and spooky


----------



## Wildtown (Oct 17, 2019)

i got 6...31 brooo 15


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 17, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Wait I have 14 now?!



Now 23 lol


----------



## cornimer (Oct 17, 2019)

Yes I am pretty sure it is based on posting because everyone is going up each time they post. Spooky.


----------



## Laconic (Oct 17, 2019)

It almost doubles with every post.....  TF


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 17, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Now 23 lol



Everyone post as much as they can lmao


----------



## You got mail! (Oct 17, 2019)

As you can see, I’m ready xp


----------



## Miharu (Oct 17, 2019)

YOOOO this is spooky!! Fear essences! I'm really excited for this new event omg!! And holy some people already have 50!!!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 17, 2019)

Lowkey scared to post cause it could be a bad thing but lowkey scared not to post in case I need it for exclusive collectibles...... lmao maybe that's why it's called fear essence, cause it's making me fearful


----------



## Miharu (Oct 17, 2019)

ZetaFunction said:


> Lowkey scared to post cause it could be a bad thing but lowkey scared not to post in case I need it for exclusive collectibles...... lmao maybe that's why it's called fear essence, cause it's making me fearful



Oh god I feel you, I'm scared too ahh. I don't know if this fear essence is a good thing or bad thing. I'm going to hide until announcement LOL


----------



## Laconic (Oct 17, 2019)

Miharu said:


> YOOOO this is spooky!! Fear essences! I'm really excited for this new event omg!! And holy some people already have 50!!!



50??? Don't look at mine.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 17, 2019)

Laconic said:


> 50??? Don't look at mine.



Holy cow LOL Omg I got to 50 already //sweats Hoping this is a good thing LOL


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 17, 2019)

Miharu said:


> Oh god I feel you, I'm scared too ahh. I don't know if this fear essence is a good thing or bad thing. I'm going to hide until announcement LOL



Watch it delete tbt equal to the fear we've earned when the event is announced LMAO


----------



## LadyDestani (Oct 17, 2019)

This is so exciting! I'm looking forward to whatever this is!


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 17, 2019)

The fear essence is sending me
anyway yall HALLOWEEN EVENT


----------



## Miharu (Oct 17, 2019)

ZetaFunction said:


> Watch it delete tbt equal to the fear we've earned when the event is announced LMAO



OH WAIT PLS NO LOL //SWEATS


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 17, 2019)

Miharu said:


> OH WAIT PLS NO LOL //SWEATS



SKSKSKSKSK I mean for all we know it could snatch all our tbt collectibles and wigs and we wouldn't even know


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 17, 2019)

I just noticed that I got Fear Essences already. Hm.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 17, 2019)

FYI, all currency donation is currently broken. We are looking into it.


----------



## MasterM64 (Oct 17, 2019)

Jeremy said:


> FYI, all currency donation is currently broken. We are looking into it.



Ah, can’t pay anyone at the moment with TBT?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2019)

Jeremy said:


> FYI, all currency donation is currently broken. We are looking into it.



:thinking: this is getting spoppy for sure...


----------



## Bcat (Oct 17, 2019)

Totally not posting here just to up my fear points...nope no sir. Not me


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 17, 2019)

Miharu said:


> OH WAIT PLS NO LOL //SWEATS



169 lmao Miharu you're either doomed or are gonna get every collectible they put out in the Shop this year.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 17, 2019)

Jeremy said:


> FYI, all currency donation is currently broken. We are looking into it.


Thanks for the heads up! c: 



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> 169 lmao Miharu you're either doomed or are gonna get every collectible they put out in the Shop this year.


LOL Ikr? I think I'm doomed, but it's okay. I'm happy LOL I'm just so excited for the event <3


----------



## Kristen (Oct 17, 2019)

ZetaFunction said:


> Watch it delete tbt equal to the fear we've earned when the event is announced LMAO



imagine having negative tbt


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 17, 2019)

Kristen said:


> imagine having negative tbt



That actually happened during an incident awhile back...


----------



## Kristen (Oct 17, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> That actually happened during an incident awhile back...



yeah I think I've heard of it happening, but I mean imagine going from 1k tbt to -1k tbt. that would be wild


----------



## Dim (Oct 17, 2019)

I've come hear in search of some... essence!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 17, 2019)

Kristen said:


> yeah I think I've heard of it happening, but I mean imagine going from 1k tbt to -1k tbt. that would be wild



Definitely not something you want to happen lmao


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 17, 2019)

Jeremy said:


> FYI, all currency donation is currently broken. We are looking into it.



This is now fixed!


----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 17, 2019)

Two different currencies! Spooky~


----------



## Blu Rose (Oct 17, 2019)

imagine donating fear essence
like hey i'm adding my scared to yours


----------



## seliph (Oct 17, 2019)

Jeremy said:


> This is now fixed!



can i send you my fear since you arent allowed to participate in events :angel emoji:


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 17, 2019)

Blu Rose said:


> imagine donating fear essence
> like hey i'm adding my scared to yours



It's tradeable like tbt so yes who wants my fear

in b4 people sell fear


----------



## Bcat (Oct 17, 2019)

Nox said:


> I've come hear in search of some... essence!



Essence you say?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 17, 2019)

Why don't I have Fear Essence, and how do I get some?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just as I posted, I got some...


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 17, 2019)

When you have more fear in your pockets than TBT...


----------



## Hat' (Oct 17, 2019)

I really like myself for discovering just now the "favorite villager from each specie" threads! 
That gave me a lot of essence hehe


----------



## Kristen (Oct 17, 2019)

Nox said:


> I've come hear in search of some... essence!



you've come to the right place

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miss Lazuli said:


> When you have more fear in your pockets than TBT...



that sounds painful, I'm sorry


----------



## Hat' (Oct 17, 2019)

I would like to point out that when I edited a post, it took me 7 essence away, instead of some TBT. Nothing incredible, but worth knowing, I guess.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 17, 2019)

Well this is interesting... and sp00ky...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 17, 2019)

I wonder what each of the currencies will be used for. I see you can earn Fear Essence now. Maybe Spirit Tokens would be like tickets or Advent Tokens.


----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 17, 2019)

I assume gaining fear essence by posting, but you lose some when you edit a post?


----------



## AlyssaAC (Oct 17, 2019)

This is soo spooky. D:

Kinda neat for some new currency though. Also, losing some when you edit? Yikes. D:


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 17, 2019)

I have no idea what’s going on but exciting I guess yo


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 17, 2019)

How do you get them. I dont know how to get them?


----------



## Laconic (Oct 17, 2019)

Lavamaize said:


> How do you get them. I dont know how to get them?



It's just from posting.


----------



## Noctis (Oct 17, 2019)

Looks like things are starting to get spooky


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 17, 2019)

I'm pumped to find out how to get more of the new currency and what we can spend them on!


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Oct 17, 2019)

What exactly does these do? I guess it has something to do with Halloween. In that case, what do we use these for?


----------



## Noctis (Oct 17, 2019)

RoyNumber1 said:


> What exactly does these do? I guess it has something to do with Halloween. In that case, what do we use these for?



We're going to have to wait and see to find out. Collectibles could play a big part in this.


----------



## moonbyu (Oct 17, 2019)

oh yeah....

*IT'S FRICKING SPOOKY TIME BOYS.*

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh yay i have some!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 17, 2019)

I'm still wondering if Fear Essence is a good thing or a bad thing, and yet I can't stop posting to collect it.  Oops.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 17, 2019)

Holy crap this thread has a lot of posts lmao


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 17, 2019)

I can't earn Fear Essence anymore?  That's weird...


----------



## Hat' (Oct 17, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I can't earn Fear Essence anymore?  That's weird...



yup! neither can I! i thought maybe you couldn't go higher than 360 but turns out it's not only me!


----------



## Bcat (Oct 17, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I'm still wondering if Fear Essence is a good thing or a bad thing, and yet I can't stop posting to collect it.  Oops.



Lmao me too. I have a feeling that it could be a bad thing but I’m still posting for it.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 17, 2019)

Bcat said:


> Lmao me too. I have a feeling that it could be a bad thing but I’m still posting for it.



Well now it won't even give me any so it doesn't matter lmao


----------



## Laconic (Oct 17, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I can't earn Fear Essence anymore?  That's weird...



 Wait, is that true? Already?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 17, 2019)

Laconic said:


> Wait, is that true? Already?



For me it is, anyway.  Other people are saying it's working fine but my transaction log hasn't noted any posts I've made in the Fear Essence category for the past 30 minutes.


----------



## Laconic (Oct 17, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> For me it is, anyway.  Other people are saying it's working fine but my transaction log hasn't noted any posts I've made in the Fear Essence category for the past 30 minutes.



Okay, let me test this: I'm at 343 right now.

Edit: Yep, it's broken ! It's also weirdly still showing up in my transaction log, but not actually giving me anything


----------



## Emolga59 (Oct 17, 2019)

How do get fear essence (I'm confused.) It says I have some.


----------



## niko2 (Oct 17, 2019)

I haven't understood completely the bells here and now this


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 17, 2019)

Laconic said:


> Okay, let me test this: I'm at 343 right now.
> 
> Edit: Yep, it's broken ! It's also weirdly still showing up in my transaction log, but not actually giving me anything



I'm not even getting it in my transaction log as of recently.


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 17, 2019)

It stopped for me too at 140. Makes me wonder if this is suppose to be like that or if it's broken...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 17, 2019)

Miss Lazuli said:


> It stopped for me too at 140. Makes me wonder if this is suppose to be like that or if it's broken...



I hope they fix it because even if it's a bad thing I wanna earn it really badly


----------



## AlyssaAC (Oct 17, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I hope they fix it because even if it's a bad thing I wanna earn it really badly



I hope it's not broken too. I want to earn some as well. :/


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 17, 2019)

I dont think I am getting anymore???


----------



## Laconic (Oct 17, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I hope they fix it because even if it's a bad thing I wanna earn it really badly



What does this mean? I'm not been on the forums long enough, were there legit things you could earn that were negative?


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Oct 17, 2019)

At least I got over 100.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Oct 17, 2019)

I'm not earning anymore either. What a horrible event start. XD


----------



## Jacob (Oct 17, 2019)

I've been receiving fear essence from viewing threads! Spooky, I don't know if I even want it yet!


----------



## BluebearL (Oct 17, 2019)

Well mine has stopped at 22 so I didn’t even make it to 30  please fix someone

- - - Post Merge - - -

None of what I have earned has even been recorded in my transaction log


----------



## seliph (Oct 17, 2019)

the event hasn't even started yet, they're probably still tinkering with things so there's no need to get excited (whether positively or negatively really) about it right now.


----------



## Locket (Oct 17, 2019)

heck yeah spooky time


----------



## AlyssaAC (Oct 17, 2019)

seliph said:


> the event hasn't even started yet, they're probably still tinkering with things so there's no need to get excited (whether positively or negatively really) about it right now.



You're probably right. They might be still tinkering things just a bit. After all, this is new currency we are dealing with.


----------



## Hat' (Oct 17, 2019)

Oh right! The essence dissapeared from my transaction log! It was there before.


----------



## Azrael (Oct 17, 2019)

Ooh! Spoopy time! I'm so excited to see what it is!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 17, 2019)

I'm still not earning Fear Essence. :c


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 17, 2019)

seliph said:


> there's no need to get excited (whether positively or negatively really) about it right now.



bruh if we wanna get hyped about a halloween event _by golly we're gonna get hyped!!_


----------



## Azrael (Oct 17, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I'm still not earning Fear Essence. :c



I _think_ everyone has stopped earning it. I'm not earning anymore either. 

Like someone others have said: they are probably just testing some stuff. So honestly it will probably be reset once the actual event starts.


----------



## seliph (Oct 17, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> bruh if we wanna get hyped about a halloween event _by golly we're gonna get hyped!!_



be as excited as you want. i was saying that in regards to freaking out about currency being broken, like urging staff to fix it and whatnot


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 17, 2019)

Meh


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 17, 2019)

Tbh I hope you only earn it from posting in the woods
It’ll stop random spamming on unrelated things I guess

Edit: I’m still earning it? Also you earn it from viewing stuff which is good for me cause I don’t wanna post a lot XDDD


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 17, 2019)

I just thought you could only earn so much a day to prevent people from spamming boards and such.


----------



## Wildtown (Oct 17, 2019)

ye i think im done earning so send me yours  jk


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 17, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> I just thought you could only earn so much a day to prevent people from spamming boards and such.



That'd make sense but a lot of people have different amounts of it.


----------



## Wix (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 17, 2019)

Wix said:


>



OH GEEZ HE'S BACK


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 17, 2019)

Wix said:


>



take that demonic collectible away from here. I still remember the drama from 2014


----------



## seliph (Oct 17, 2019)

Wix said:


>



don't tease me wix the spooky toothpaste is a collectible i've lowkey wanted for so long


----------



## AlyssaAC (Oct 17, 2019)

Wix said:


>



o:

Um, should I be afraid?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 17, 2019)

Wix said:


>



Hi Wix!!!  I missed you, my spooky buddy. <3


----------



## Wix (Oct 17, 2019)

seliph said:


> don't tease me wix the spooky toothpaste is a collectible i've lowkey wanted for so long


----------



## Maiana (Oct 17, 2019)

i'm late to the party, a new currency : ))


----------



## Zane (Oct 17, 2019)

wix is back 10/10 event already


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 17, 2019)

Wix said:


>



spooky pear


----------



## Bcat (Oct 17, 2019)

Wix said:


>



MY LOVE. YOU'RE BACK


----------



## Jacob (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## cornimer (Oct 17, 2019)

Welcome back Wix  send some spooky toothpaste this way please


----------



## moonbyu (Oct 17, 2019)

Wix said:


>



OMG WIX YOU'RE SUCH A CUTIE! IM NEW BUT I'VE HEARD OF YOU! 

although.. that collectible looks a bit weird.


----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 17, 2019)

Spooky toothpaste~ For a spooky grin!


----------



## glow (Oct 17, 2019)

Wix said:


>



blursed


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 17, 2019)

Wix said:


>



oh god not again


----------



## Justin (Oct 17, 2019)

Jacob said:


>



Vintage


----------



## Zura (Oct 17, 2019)

So are spritit tokens made from fellow TBT memebers souls? Do we have to kill eachother to earn them?
Now I have an excuse for all the people I've killed...


----------



## Bcat (Oct 17, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> So are spritit tokens made from fellow TBT memebers souls? Do we have to kill eachother to earn them?
> Now I have an excuse for all the people I've killed...



Welcome to the first annual tbt hunger games.


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Oct 17, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> So are spritit tokens made from fellow TBT memebers souls? Do we have to kill eachother to earn them?
> Now I have an excuse for all the people I've killed...


I'm immortal so of course not.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 17, 2019)

Bcat said:


> Welcome to the first annual tbt hunger games.



*Katniss Everdeen voice* I volunteer.


----------



## Zura (Oct 17, 2019)

RoyNumber1 said:


> I'm immortal so of course not.



And I'm already dead...


----------



## MasterM64 (Oct 17, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> And I'm already dead...



I see what you did there my friend, I'm already dead as well.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 17, 2019)

is fear essence supposed to be seemingly broken?


----------



## AlyssaAC (Oct 17, 2019)

Got a question. Who's Wix? I'm new to this. D:


----------



## seliph (Oct 17, 2019)

AlyssaAC said:


> Got a question. Who's Wix? I'm new to this. D:



a clown who desperately needs a benefit brow styler


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 17, 2019)

oblivia, maybe?


----------



## Zura (Oct 17, 2019)

Broken things scare me the most.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 17, 2019)

just wrap them up in bandages


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 18, 2019)

Wix said:


>



Omg, you're back!


----------



## Hat' (Oct 18, 2019)

Wix said:


>



literally the best collectible ever, too bad it's not permanent uwu


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Hat' said:


> literally the best collectible ever, too bad it's not permanent uwu



I want that toothpaste collectible hahaha it's great XD 

Also I see the Fear Essence is harder to earn now, or maybe they turned it off? o:


----------



## Hat' (Oct 18, 2019)

Miharu said:


> I want that toothpaste collectible hahaha it's great XD
> 
> Also I see the Fear Essence is harder to earn now, or maybe they turned it off? o:



I stopped at 360 yesterday before going to sleep, but somehow it's working again!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Hat' said:


> I stopped at 360 yesterday before going to sleep, but somehow it's working again!



That's awesome! I wanted to get a lot of Fear Essence, but I got scared going any higher LOL, maybe I should have tried a little more XD I'm excited to see what these essence will be used for! I know we can send fear essence to people, so that's interesting!


----------



## Hat' (Oct 18, 2019)

Miharu said:


> That's awesome! I wanted to get a lot of Fear Essence, but I got scared going any higher LOL, maybe I should have tried a little more XD I'm excited to see what these essence will be used for! I know we can send fear essence to people, so that's interesting!



Not earning any essence anymore you were right! Idk why I won 7 by posting a small thing and viewing threads, and now it's not doing anything! (Also, send me all of your essence if you want to survive until the event starts...)


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

Hat' said:


> Not earning any essence anymore you were right! Idk why I won 7 by posting a small thing and viewing threads, and now it's not doing anything! (Also, send me all of your essence if you want to survive until the event starts...)



Is it "fixed" or still off? I was at 343 and logged off, came back and I'm up now?


----------



## Heyden (Oct 18, 2019)

I'm posting give me essence


----------



## Hat' (Oct 18, 2019)

Laconic said:


> Is it "fixed" or still off? I was at 343 and logged off, came back and I'm up now?



I don't really understand how it works! It doesn't seem to be going up for me!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 18, 2019)

So everyone got tons of essence in the time when I was sleeping? T-T


----------



## Noctis (Oct 18, 2019)

Is fear essence still broken?


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

Noctis said:


> Is fear essence still broken?



Hard to say. I keep going up, but not sure how.  Every time I've logged out and came back after a few hours, it went up for me.


----------



## Zura (Oct 18, 2019)

Maybe viewing or making spooky post grants you fear.


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

It seems to be going up and calculating in my logs right now, actually.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Excalibur said:


> Maybe viewing or making spooky post grants you fear.



oooo, maybe ! I have no idea how it works anymore, but it seems to be going up and working again.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 18, 2019)

Sometimes, I get it, but other times, I don’t. Maybe it’s spooky currency that likes to haunt us.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 18, 2019)

Is Fear Essence still broken?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nope, just earned some!  Still not sure if it's good or bad but I'll take my chances.


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

Mine was showing up literal minutes ago, but there seems to be a cap on how much you can make each hour. I believe mine's already stopped coming through.

Edit: Nope, just got 11 more.... It's weirdly coming through at random times then. lol


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 18, 2019)

It's giving me fear essence from looking at threads..... fascinating


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

Oh, also, I've never been on TBT for an event before, do they usually explain how the new currency works, or do they keep it a mystery?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 18, 2019)

Laconic said:


> Oh, also, I've never been on TBT for an event before, do they usually explain how the new currency works, or do they keep it a mystery?



They’ll explain it eventually, probably alongside a thread for the event in the Bulletin Board subforum.  We’re just waiting for them to explain it and start the event.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Laconic said:


> Oh, also, I've never been on TBT for an event before, do they usually explain how the new currency works, or do they keep it a mystery?



They usually explain it once they make the announcement about the event! :3 I'm curious as to how we earn Fear essence now! O:


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> They’ll explain it eventually, probably alongside a thread for the event in the Bulletin Board subforum.  We’re just waiting for them to explain it and start the event.



Thank you for the swift reply, Riley !!  and Miharu !!


----------



## LunarMako (Oct 18, 2019)

Can someone tell me what the fear essence is used for?


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Laconic said:


> Thank you for the swift reply, Riley !!  and Miharu !!



No problem at all! :3 My Fear essence went up after posting here! Then I got one more essence for posting in basement, but after posting in basement again I didn't get anymore essence O:


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

Miharu said:


> No problem at all! :3 My Fear essence went up after posting here! Then I got one more essence for posting in basement, but after posting in basement again I didn't get anymore essence O:



I'm having the same thing !! Every time I post here it works, but anywhere else is iffy. I thought at first they were capping us by the hour, but I guess maybe by board?


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Laconic said:


> I'm having the same thing !! Every time I post here it works, but anywhere else is iffy. I thought at first they were capping us by the hour, but I guess maybe by board?



Yeah!! I tested out in Brewster Cafe and I didn't get any there either, I thought for sure I would have gotten something. It seems to be working fine here. This is really interesting hahaha


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 18, 2019)

Miharu said:


> Yeah!! I tested out in Brewster Cafe and I didn't get any there either, I thought for sure I would have gotten something. It seems to be working fine here. This is really interesting hahaha



Wait, Fear Essence is only earned in here now?  That's so weird!  I think the system is very wonky.


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Wait, Fear Essence is only earned in here now?  That's so weird!  I think the system is very wonky.



I agree, if that ends up being the case, it's going to really suck. 

Also, have they stated when they're going to officially launch the event? Or are we still in the dark on the date?


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

LunarMako said:


> Can someone tell me what the fear essence is used for?


Hihi! We all don't know what it's used for yet haha once they make the announcement then we'll know! :3



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Wait, Fear Essence is only earned in here now?  That's so weird!  I think the system is very wonky.


Yeah! It seems you can only get a lot of fear essence here. Other places seem to give only 1 and it seems to be capped regardless of word count o: I've only tried basement and Brewster Cafe though haha


----------



## Celinalia (Oct 18, 2019)

Okay now I'm really confused. What even is this I have no idea


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Laconic said:


> I agree, if that ends up being the case, it's going to really suck.
> 
> Also, have they stated when they're going to officially launch the event? Or are we still in the dark on the date?


I'm assuming they are probably going to announce it this weekend since the currency is out! c: If not, it should be out soon! 



Celinalia said:


> Okay now I'm really confused. What even is this I have no idea


Hahaha no one knows yet XD


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 18, 2019)

Miharu said:


> Yeah!! I tested out in Brewster Cafe and I didn't get any there either, I thought for sure I would have gotten something. It seems to be working fine here. This is really interesting hahaha



This is very odd.  I wonder if it was intentional, or maybe the whole thing is still kind of broken.


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

Miharu said:


> I'm assuming they are probably going to announce it this weekend since the currency is out! c: If not, it should be out soon!



Ooooo, I hope so !! Also, I bumped one of my threads in Re-Tail and can confirm you only make 1 fear essence there too !


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> This is very odd.  I wonder if it was intentional, or maybe the whole thing is still kind of broken.



Yeah, they might be trying to determine how we earn Fear essence or limit it &#55357;&#56384; Probably playing around with things and testing things out before announcement or they are trying to spook us hahaha


----------



## Aquari (Oct 18, 2019)

Maybe theres a limit, like you can only earn a certain amount per day, per sub-forum?


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

it is FEAR essence !  They've instilled panic in us. 

Have previous events had caps like this as well?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 18, 2019)

Miharu said:


> Yeah, they might be trying to determine how we earn Fear essence or limit it �� Probably playing around with things and testing things out before announcement or they are trying to spook us hahaha



I wouldn't be surprised if they were trying to freak us out.  Like maybe this is an elaborate prank to get us nervous.  I wouldn't put it past the staff lol.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Laconic said:


> Ooooo, I hope so !! Also, I bumped one of my threads in Re-Tail and can confirm you only make 1 fear essence there too !


Oh wow! I'll check out the other threads too then :> So far we know basement, Brewster, and retail all earn 1 essence. If anything things may change again XD


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

Miharu said:


> Oh wow! I'll check out the other threads too then :> So far we know basement, Brewster, and retail all earn 1 essence. If anything things may change again XD



FR !! They've already changed from yesterday, I swear yesterday Fear Essence was working the same as TBT in every board.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Teabagel said:


> Maybe theres a limit, like you can only earn a certain amount per day, per sub-forum?


Yeah I'm thinking that for like basement and the others for now <: This thread seems to be giving us the most atm and doesn't seem to be capped yet XD



Laconic said:


> it is FEAR essence !  They've instilled panic in us.
> 
> Have previous events had caps like this as well?


They have definitely instilled panic in me XD 

I'm actually not sure if they have! I haven't been able to participate in many of their events so I'm super excited to be able to participate in some now! <3



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if they were trying to freak us out.  Like maybe this is an elaborate prank to get us nervous.  I wouldn't put it past the staff lol.


SAME LOL I actually had a dream about this site because of these fear essences hahaha! I dreamed that I lost majority of my fear essence omg ; v ; Then they all gave us like these cute teal/greenish pumpkin head collectibles XD



Laconic said:


> FR !! They've already changed from yesterday, I swear yesterday Fear Essence was working the same as TBT in every board.


Yeah!! When they first released it, it was so easy to earn that I thought it was bad and scary hahaha now that it's capped on some threads, I kind of wish I got up to 500 or even 1k when it was easier to earn  LOL


----------



## LunarMako (Oct 18, 2019)

Miharu said:


> Hihi! We all don't know what it's used for yet haha once they make the announcement then we'll know! :3
> 
> 
> Yeah! It seems you can only get a lot of fear essence here. Other places seem to give only 1 and it seems to be capped regardless of word count o: I've only tried basement and Brewster Cafe though haha



Oh okay. Haha. I just happened to notice it. Don't even know how I am collecting it. I assume just by posting?


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 18, 2019)

Since Wix is back can we finally getting a collectible of him please? ;-;


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

LunarMako said:


> Oh okay. Haha. I just happened to notice it. Don't even know how I am collecting it. I assume just by posting?


Yeah, it seems by posting here you can get some fear essence :3 While other places can also give you 1 fear essence, but it seems to be like time capped O:


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

OH, Miharu !! Can you explain what people mean by the fear essence "could be negative/bad"? 
I'm still so confused by that, was that a thing in some events?


----------



## seliph (Oct 18, 2019)

i just noticed i haven't gotten bells for posting since last night, did currencies break again


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Laconic said:


> OH, Miharu !! Can you explain what people mean by the fear essence "could be negative/bad"?
> I'm still so confused by that, was that a thing in some events?


That's something I heard! O: Not 100% sure since I wasn't there for those events, but apparently there was one event where they took away your tbt for the amount of whatever currency they had hahaha

I think I remember someone saying something about how you could have negative tbt too XD So I was worried my tbt would be taken away if I had a lot of fear essence hahaha! But seeing as how we can send fear essence to other people, there might be something else going on :>


----------



## Wildtown (Oct 18, 2019)

they have messed tbt up currency's r broken..


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Oh! I was looking at my logs and it seems like you can earn 0.7 Fear Essence in the basement! I didn't seem to get any fear essence when posting in Brewster's or Introductions O:


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

Miharu said:


> That's something I heard! O: Not 100% sure since I wasn't there for those events, but apparently there was one event where they took away your tbt for the amount of whatever currency they had hahaha
> 
> I think I remember someone saying something about how you could have negative tbt too XD So I was worried my tbt would be taken away if I had a lot of fear essence hahaha! But seeing as how we can send fear essence to other people, there might be something else going on :>



WTFF. Was that like a glitch that was reverted, or a genuine part of that event? That's crazy. xD 

And yes, being able to trade it off will be nice---if events are just for buying collectibles, I'll end up giving mine away !! Since I don't collect them. 
Is that usually all they're for?


----------



## Wildtown (Oct 18, 2019)

can confirm that Brewster gives nothing..


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Laconic said:


> WTFF. Was that like a glitch that was reverted, or a genuine part of that event? That's crazy. xD
> 
> And yes, being able to trade it off will be nice---if events are just for buying collectibles, I'll end up giving mine away !! Since I don't collect them.
> Is that usually all they're for?



I think it was a genuine part of the event, someone correct me if I was wrong hahaha! Just something I heard XD Wasn't there for that event so 100% can't say for sure XD

Yeah usually events are just for buying collectibles O: If anything, if that's the case you might be able to sell your essence for tbt if these essence are used to redeem collectibles :> (I might buy them off you if that's the case ;D )


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

Miharu said:


> I think it was a genuine part of the event, someone correct me if I was wrong hahaha! Just something I heard XD Wasn't there for that event so 100% can't say for sure XD
> 
> Yeah usually events are just for buying collectibles O: If anything, if that's the case you might be able to sell your essence for tbt if these essence are used to redeem collectibles :> (I might buy them off you if that's the case ;D )



Thank you for answering all my noob questions xD 
And yes, if that ends up being the case in this event, I'll come to you first !


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Laconic said:


> Thank you for answering all my noob questions xD
> And yes, if that ends up being the case in this event, I'll come to you first !



LOL no problem at all! I'm pretty much a noob as well when it comes to events XD I think I've only ever participated in like max 3 of them sadly ; v ; Never had time for the others due to irl priorities haha so I'm really happy I finally have the time to participate now cx

Daww thanks! ; v; <3 You should try getting into collectibles ;D They are pretty fun and cute hahaha! (Just too addicting LOL )


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 18, 2019)

I'm really hyped for this event now.  I keep checking back to see if anything has happened.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I'm really hyped for this event now.  I keep checking back to see if anything has happened.



SAME!!! Please ping me if I'm gone and the event happens hahaha!


----------



## Wildtown (Oct 18, 2019)

also brewsters gave me fear


----------



## Noctis (Oct 18, 2019)

Laconic said:


> Hard to say. I keep going up, but not sure how.  Every time I've logged out and came back after a few hours, it went up for me.



Hmmm. Seems like that's the same case for me, but I don't log out.


----------



## Wildtown (Oct 18, 2019)

not sure maybe its a timer and gives people some every lil while?


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Wildtown said:


> also brewsters gave me fear



Oh!! It's changing! :> This is exciting!! I can't wait for the event to start!


----------



## Noctis (Oct 18, 2019)

Wildtown said:


> not sure maybe its a timer and gives people some every lil while?



So far I've been gettimg fear essence through posting here and not in other threads. It's still very confusing.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Omg! Wildtown is right! I'm getting lots of fear essence from posting in Brewster's Cafe too now! O: Maybe they rotate it around? Or they might still be messing around with the currency hahaha!


----------



## Wildtown (Oct 18, 2019)

who knows... i need moreee


----------



## Sophie23 (Oct 18, 2019)

Okay...


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Yeah, you seem to get a lot of fear essence depending on the amount of words you type in Brewster's Cafe now! :> As well as here! I tried TBT Marketplace, and you don't get any essence there anymore o: Going to check on basement to see if anything there changed as well :3


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

Caf? is definitely working !! Has been working for me steadily as I've posted. 
I wonder what causes the board to switch like this? xD Such a weird event.


----------



## Zura (Oct 18, 2019)

I haven't earned any since yesterday. Maybe I'm just not scary enough.


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

Noctis said:


> Hmmm. Seems like that's the same case for me, but I don't log out.



It seems like what boards give fear essence keeps changing. Maybe when we come back after a few hours, our previous points are coming through and showing up as "viewing" those posts? I'm not sure. But I definitely am getting them after coming back after a few hours of not posting anything.


----------



## Wildtown (Oct 18, 2019)

yep brwesters is now the best place i think


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Laconic said:


> Caf? is definitely working !! Has been working for me steadily as I've posted.
> I wonder what causes the board to switch like this? xD Such a weird event.


Yeah!! Same here, I've been testing it out, and I've been earning quite a lot there now XD I think maybe it's random? O: Not sure if earning fear essence will be random for the event or they might just be testing some things out XD Basement seems to be steady at earning 0.7 fear essence per post :> As for TBT Marketplace didn't earn any when I posted there O:



Excalibur said:


> I haven't earned any since yesterday. Maybe I'm just not scary enough.


You should be earning some now from posting here or Brewsters! :> And you can earn 0.7 fear essence from posting in the basement. Though it might change again XD


----------



## LunarMako (Oct 18, 2019)

I only seem to be collection fear essence now and no bells. Is that supposed to happen?


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

Miharu said:


> Yeah!! Same here, I've been testing it out, and I've been earning quite a lot there now XD I think maybe it's random? O: Not sure if earning fear essence will be random for the event or they might just be testing some things out XD Basement seems to be steady at earning 0.7 fear essence per post :> As for TBT Marketplace didn't earn any when I posted there O:
> 
> 
> You should be earning some now from posting here or Brewsters! :> And you can earn 0.7 fear essence from posting in the basement. Though it might change again XD



Yea, it's crazy ! I get like 10 per post now  Jeremy's trolling us.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LunarMako said:


> I only seem to be collection fear essence now and no bells. Is that supposed to happen?



I would assume not, didn't notice that was even happening...………..

You're right though, TBT has stopped !!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

LunarMako said:


> I only seem to be collection fear essence now and no bells. Is that supposed to happen?


Not sure, but they will most likely fix it if it wasn't intentional c: 



Laconic said:


> Yea, it's crazy ! I get like 10 per post now  Jeremy's trolling us.


Ikr? O: This is pretty great though! XD


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

Miharu said:


> Not sure, but they will most likely fix it if it wasn't intentional c:
> 
> 
> Ikr? O: This is pretty great though! XD



With TBT stopping, maybe it'll start subtracting like that other event LMAOOO. We are doomed, Miharu.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Laconic said:


> With TBT stopping, maybe it'll start subtracting like that other event LMAOOO. We are doomed, Miharu.



LOL IT'S OKAY! If fear essence is bad, we can send it to others MWUAHAHAHA and have them fear for us instead LOL


----------



## LunarMako (Oct 18, 2019)

Laconic said:


> Yea, it's crazy ! I get like 10 per post now  Jeremy's trolling us.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I really don't want TBT to stop. I was trying to work on getting more so I could get some Halloween collectibles.


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

Miharu said:


> LOL IT'S OKAY! If fear essence is bad, we can send it to others MWUAHAHAHA and have them fear for us instead LOL



LMAO we send it right back to Jeremy. 

and TBT seems to have came back already? o.o


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Laconic said:


> LMAO we send it right back to Jeremy.
> 
> and TBT seems to have came back already? o.o


YES XD Unless they make it so we can't hahaha! 

I haven't been checking on tbt posts O:


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

Miharu said:


> YES XD Unless they make it so we can't hahaha!
> 
> I haven't been checking on tbt posts O:



WHAT? WELL, THAT'S JUST NOT FAIR..... xD 

My TBT came back with new posts but it's A LOT less than the fear essence I'm getting, along with not getting TBT from the previous posts. 

Edit: Actually, after viewing the logs, I'm getting a tiny amount of TBT in Re-Tail, but nowhere else. Only Fear Essence.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Laconic said:


> WHAT? WELL, THAT'S JUST NOT FAIR..... xD
> 
> My TBT came back with new posts but it's A LOT less than the fear essence I'm getting, along with not getting TBT from the previous posts.



LOL XD We'll find one way! Can always send it off to an inactive member mwuahahaha  LOL Or we might just be doomed LMAO

O: I haven't gotten any tbt for my posts yet, or maybe I'm looking in the wrong place hahaha!


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

Miharu said:


> LOL XD We'll find one way! Can always send it off to an inactive member mwuahahaha  LOL Or we might just be doomed LMAO
> 
> O: I haven't gotten any tbt for my posts yet, or maybe I'm looking in the wrong place hahaha!



LOL. We collectively send it to the same person and immediately strip them of over 1000 TBT. 
I'm really hoping it doesn't work like that though and the TBT stopping is a legit glitch.


----------



## Zura (Oct 18, 2019)

I gained some with that last post. So it's connected through the forum boards you use?


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> I gained some with that last post. So it's connected through the forum boards you use?



Yes ! here and Brewster's work, but anywhere else will likely only give you 1 fear essence. The boards that give a ton seem to be changing every few hours.


----------



## Wildtown (Oct 18, 2019)

yep so far iv gotten ok amounts from brewsters (totally not just posting for more nope not me)


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Laconic said:


> LOL. We collectively send it to the same person and immediately strip them of over 1000 TBT.
> I'm really hoping it doesn't work like that though and the TBT stopping is a legit glitch.



LOL that'll be evil, too evil hahaha imagine if they end up having negative tbt ; __ ; omg

I hope it doesn't work that way either!


----------



## Zura (Oct 18, 2019)

Now there's a creepy doll banner


----------



## Noctis (Oct 18, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Now there's a creepy doll banner



yeah saw that too


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

I WAS JUST GOING TO MAKE A NEW POST ABOUT THAT, WTFFFFF. I WASN'T SURE IF ONLY I WAS SEEING THIS. RELIEVED IT'S EVERYONE.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 18, 2019)

Oh my oh my! That banner! will this be some kind of scavenger hunt event? seems like the guide is looking for a doll!


----------



## Zura (Oct 18, 2019)

When it mentions "I am currently en route to your town" does that mean in ACNL?


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Omg the banner is scary ahh!! This is exciting though omg!!


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

Has anyone tried sending something to them yet? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Excalibur said:


> When it mentions "I am currently en route to your town" does that mean in ACNL?



I legit thought it was a scam Ad at first, like singles in my area LOL. 

Maybe it means our town though, but how would that work/they pull it off?


----------



## Zura (Oct 18, 2019)

No, but I do wonder what you should recieve if you dare to try.


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 18, 2019)

Laconic said:


> Has anyone tried sending something to them yet?



Nope, as I don't understand what they want from us...


----------



## Zura (Oct 18, 2019)

Hmm well something resembling a doll could be talking about the collectible.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 18, 2019)

This event needs to start already, I want to change into my *spoopy* aesthetic!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Laconic said:


> Has anyone tried sending something to them yet?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I'm tempted to send them something hahaha


----------



## Wildtown (Oct 18, 2019)

Miharu said:


> I'm tempted to send them something hahaha



already did it did nothing


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

Miharu said:


> I'm tempted to send them something hahaha



I've unfortunately clicked the X button to see if anything would happen or if the message would come back after refreshing, but nah, just exits it out forever ;; so I can't see the link to PM them anymore, otherwise I would experiment with sending them something.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Maybe the message though about the coming our town and looking for people to join is just about Jack though? Maybe he plays a roll in this? Isn't there NPC accounts on here?


----------



## Zura (Oct 18, 2019)

Laconic said:


> I've unfortunately clicked the X button to see if anything would happen or if the message would come back after refreshing, but nah, just exits it out forever ;; so I can't see the link to PM them anymore, otherwise I would experiment with sending them something.



Use this link.


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Use this link.



Bless you.

- - - Post Merge - - -

https://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?106895-Woods-Expedition-Guide

The user the PM directs to is this one. They seemed to have played a role in the previous events. And sending them anything in PMs didn't do anything.


----------



## Zura (Oct 18, 2019)

"Town" is probably referring to TBT as it does mention that "More will be explained upon my arrival."


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 18, 2019)

At first I thought they want us to send pics of things that looking like dolls but I guess that's not what they
meant...?


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

I'm just looking around the forums to see if I can find anything that resembles a doll, I'm thinking maybe something similar like during the Easter Hunt XD


----------



## Zura (Oct 18, 2019)

God help the poor soul that has to read through each and every message sent to that address...


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 18, 2019)

so wait are we supposed to buy a doll and send a pm, pm about users that own dolls, or find a hidden post(s) with a doll and send a pm about it


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

Miharu said:


> I'm just looking around the forums to see if I can find anything that resembles a doll, I'm thinking maybe something similar like during the Easter Hunt XD



HAHA I DID THE SAME !! Going to each board looking for any changes. xD


----------



## Zura (Oct 18, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> so wait are we supposed to buy a doll and send a pm, pm about users that own dolls, or find a hidden post(s) with a doll and send a pm about it



Well considering we're farming a new currency rn I'd suspect they'll be things to purchase in the future.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 18, 2019)

I’m going to leave the notification up. I’m not sure why they’re talking about dolls. Do they mean real ones or internet ones?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> so wait are we supposed to buy a doll and send a pm, pm about users that own dolls, or find a hidden post(s) with a doll and send a pm about it



No idea actually... Guess we will find out..


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

I hope this means that the event will officially start today !


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 18, 2019)

Laconic said:


> I hope this means that the event will officially start today !



It might. Right now, I’m stocking up on fear essence, waiting to see what it means for the event.


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Oct 18, 2019)

Imagine if this currency ends up being a disappointment. Also, how do you get spirit tokens?


----------



## Zura (Oct 18, 2019)

New thread has been made about the letter: https://www.belltreeforums.com/show...-Event-Coming-Very-Soon&p=8318597#post8318597


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 18, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I’m going to leave the notification up. I’m not sure why they’re talking about dolls. Do they mean real ones or internet ones?



That's what I would like to know too...


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Laconic said:


> HAHA I DID THE SAME !! Going to each board looking for any changes. xD



LOL SAME! I went through one by one thinking it's like the Easter Event hahaha! XD I'm glad they posted the announcement soon XD


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 18, 2019)

easter egg hunt minus clues


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 18, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> easter egg hunt minus clues



This is the worst level of Hell without a doubt.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 18, 2019)

Not sure if this has been said already but I think you get essence taken away when you edit a post and its converted into TBT, I had like 100 essence then I edited a post and had fewer essence and a bit more tbt.

Not sure if im going crazy, just thought id throw it out there.

(EDIT: testing to see if I get essence subtracted/converted again...)


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> This is the worst level of Hell without a doubt.



Easter Egg Hunt gave me a headache, but it was a satisfying feeling when you found one XD


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

Teabagel said:


> Not sure if this has been said already but I think you get essence taken away when you edit a post and its converted to TBT, I had like 100 essence then I edited a post and had fewer essence and a bit more tbt.
> 
> Not sure if im going crazy, just thought id throw it out there.



That's really interesting if true. That doesn't sound like it's intended though o.o


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Teabagel said:


> Not sure if this has been said already but I think you get essence taken away when you edit a post and its converted to TBT, I had like 100 essence then I edited a post and had fewer essence and a bit more tbt.
> 
> Not sure if im going crazy, just thought id throw it out there.



That's definitely interesting to know! Thanks for pointing it out!! O:


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 18, 2019)

Anyone else not getting any TBT anymore while posting but instead some FE?


----------



## Aquari (Oct 18, 2019)

I tested editing again to see what would happen, I got subtracted essence but it did not convert into tbt. When I refreshed the page I was back to how much essence I had before editing. I guess the system is still a bit glitchy.


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

Miss Lazuli said:


> Anyone else not getting any TBT anymore while posting but instead some FE?



Yes, that's how it is for everyone now. TBT has stopped completely. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Teabagel said:


> I tested editing again to see what would happen, I got subtracted essence but it did not convert into tbt. When I refreshed the page I was back to how much essence I had before editing. I guess the system is still a bit glitchy.



That makes sense  It has been very strange lately, lots of changes to the sytem


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 18, 2019)

Laconic said:


> Yes, that's how it is for everyone now. TBT has stopped completely.


Oh, ok! Can you still send and get TBT from other users or does this also not work anymore?


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

Miss Lazuli said:


> Oh, ok! Can you still send and get TBT from other users or does this also not work anymore?



I am not sure. We can test it quick? I'll send you 1 TBT right now

Edit: It seems to still be working !! So, Re-Tail won't have to temporarily be on hold lol.


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 18, 2019)

Laconic said:


> I am not sure. We can test it quick? I'll send you 1 TBT right now



It worked! Sent you also one TBT for the test.


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

I received it back too.  
Sucks we can't earn any anymore though !


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

They might make it worth earning FE if we can't earn tbt anymore!! I hope :> We'll see!!


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

Miharu said:


> They might make it worth earning FE if we can't earn tbt anymore!! I hope :> We'll see!!



Oh for sure !! If fear essence is negative AND we didn't get TBT, that'd just be cruel ! xD


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 18, 2019)

Laconic said:


> I received it back too.
> Sucks we can't earn any anymore though !



Yeah, that's true. Guess FE are now more worth than TBT to buy collectibles and such from the event


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 18, 2019)

Miharu said:


> They might make it worth earning FE if we can't earn tbt anymore!! I hope :> We'll see!!



We can't earn TBT anymore?  Ah well, I guess we really won't be needing it for awhile since we have two other currencies.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Laconic said:


> Oh for sure !! If fear essence is negative AND we didn't get TBT, that'd just be cruel ! xD



Cruel for Halloween //weeps ; v ; I'm spooked for that hahaha

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> We can't earn TBT anymore?  Ah well, I guess we really won't be needing it for awhile since we have two other currencies.



Yeah seems like we can't earn TBT anymore ; v ; 

And I agree! :> Can't wait to see what we can buy with the new currencies!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 18, 2019)

Miharu said:


> Cruel for Halloween //weeps ; v ; I'm spooked for that hahaha



*Wakes up the day after the event is over* "Your amount of Bells has been detracted in accordance to how much Fear Essence you earned.  Have a nice day!"


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Oct 18, 2019)

If I can't get tbt, then I can't get the October birthstone.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> *Wakes up the day after the event is over* "Your amount of Bells has been detracted in accordance to how much Fear Essence you earned.  Have a nice day!"



Omg please no ; __ ; LOL I'm trying to save up tbt XD


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 18, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> *Wakes up the day after the event is over* "Your amount of Bells has been detracted in accordance to how much Fear Essence you earned.  Have a nice day!"



Me: *Screams into the void*


----------



## Aquari (Oct 18, 2019)

I checked my transaction log and it seems editing a post costs exactly 9.9 essence, doesnt really mean much, just thought id point that out


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

Teabagel said:


> I checked my transaction log and it seems editing a post costs exactly 9.9 essence, doesnt really mean much, just thought id point that out



It is actually subtracting or just saying "spent" without actually taking any away?


----------



## Aquari (Oct 18, 2019)

Laconic said:


> It is actually subtracting or just saying "spent" without actually taking any away?



"spent"


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

Teabagel said:


> "spent"



Thank you for the update !


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 18, 2019)

Teabagel said:


> I checked my transaction log and it seems editing a post costs exactly 9.9 essence, doesnt really mean much, just thought id point that out



I'll be broke in no time.


----------



## kayleee (Oct 18, 2019)

How is this new currency earned?


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 18, 2019)

kayleee said:


> How is this new currency earned?



I have no idea.
Sometimes it appears after posting then nothing. LOL


----------



## Aniko (Oct 18, 2019)

What is all of this? I'm scared.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I love spooky events. Is the spirit currency also linked to this?


----------



## Zura (Oct 18, 2019)

No collecting spirits happens to be a TBT tradition


----------



## Laconic (Oct 19, 2019)

Woods Expedition Guide sent out replies to people who sent him messages informing him about dolls, finally ! He has a link in his message, in the word fearful, that grants 50 fear essence.


----------

